# Travel and Liesure Alliance



## Dommt (Dec 29, 2012)

Has anyone had any experince with this group.  Someone told me they will take your time share in exchange for their services.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 29, 2012)

YOU will pay THEM to "take your timeshare off your hands" and what they do with it may not be what you want.  The latest scheme with these rescue companies is that they deed the timeshare to a "Viking Ship" LLC, then bankrupt the LLC and abandon your timeshare, leaving the other owners at the resort responsible for YOUR maintenance fee, and making it difficult for the HOA to recover the deed.  Yes - that's correct - if you abandon your timeshare, the remaining owners have to pay your maintenance fee...

*Please consider giving your timeshare away to a private individual who would like to own it, before you spend a cent with a company like this.*

Why?
-You can give it away yourself for nearly no cost.
-You can control the transfer process to make sure it is truly transferred out of your name.
-You won't have to deal with companies that may or may not be Legit.
-You can transfer it to a private individual who will be happy to have it for their own use.
-You will have the satisfaction of knowing that you ended your ownership legally and ethically.

There are TWO places on TUG where you can give away your TS's for free (no charge for the Ads.)  THEY ARE COMPLETELY DIFFERENT - SO YOU SHOULD POST IN BOTH AREAS.  There are other cheap and free sites on the internet, as well.

TUG Marketplace - the only cost is your TUG membership - $15 (List it for $1 and it will automatically go in the Bargain Basement Ads.)

Bargain Deals  - Totally FREE! - just write a simple post with all the pertinent info.  In your post, include the following info.:
-resort name
-unit size
-season owned
-maintenance fee
-current reservations​
To make it more attractive I would:

1) Pay the 2012/2013 maintenance fees and don't ask for reimbursement.

2) Pay for the title transfer (you can get a simple title transfer with no escrow or title search for about $100.) Many Tuggers (including me) have been using Legal Timeshare Transfers, a no frills document preparation company, and they are receiving good reviews on TUG.:

Legal Timeshare Transfers/Ready Legal
Lisa Short and Mary Pless
http://legaltimesharetransfers.com/
1.706.219.2709

3) Reserve a popular holiday week in 2012/13 for the new owner 

4) Instead of paying a fee to a rescue company - consider offering a cash incentive to the new owner.

*5) Here is the very important step that most people  miss: Come back to TUG once a week and add more info. to your thread - this will bump it to the top of the page.*​ 

Good luck!


----------



## Dommt (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Denise, I sure don't want to work with a company that would do that.  I will try to go with a fire sale ad.  It is worth something.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 30, 2012)

Dommt said:


> Thanks Denise, I sure don't want to work with a company that would do that.  I will try to go with a fire sale ad.  It is worth something.



To see what your timeshare is selling for on the resale market:
Go to ebay - http://www.ebay.com/sch/items/Timeshares-for-Sale_?_catref=1&_sacat=15897
Search for your resort by exact name
From the menu on the left click on "completed auctions"
Don't just look at the list price - look at the *completed auctions*, because that will tell you what it actually is selling for.


----------

